

This 'Do Not Disturb' Light Fends Off Chatty Coworkers - cratermoon
http://www.citylab.com/tech/2015/01/this-do-not-disturb-light-lets-you-avoid-office-conversations/384683/

======
informatimago
Good idea, idiotic implementation.

It's not on the computer that you must hook the led, it's on the brains of the
programmer!

